
How we acquired a grew a startup to $30k MRR in 90 days - ryanckulp
http://blog.usefomo.com/how-we-bought-a-small-software-startup/
======
ryanckulp
Will publish PT II if folks want to know exactly how the acquisition went down
(incl email screenshots, negotiation points, etc).

~~~
davismwfl
I'd be curious to see this, especially as it is a slightly different type of
application purchase, being that it was initially tied to Shopify's market
place. Did you just do an asset purchase of the app and name etc? Was it even
running as a company or just a guy that had made an app on Shopify?

Thanks for sharing.

